# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  Rainwater tank installation vids

## plumbjob

These videos are a must watch for anyone plumbers or DIY's wanting to learn how to install rainwater tanks: Trade Secrets - sustainable building and construction - Watch 
It a 4 part series, each film 4 minutes long and it covers the whole process.

----------

